# HORNED FROG EATIN MOUSE



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Here's some pics of Big AL








1st time i've taken any pics of him eatin


----------



## OtheG (Jan 30, 2005)

that second picture is hilarious looking!! hes smiling almost. nice shots


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

SWEEEET! That HF is P.I.M.P... good pics..


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Yorkie , Find a hobby :rasp:

Great Pics


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

DC_Cichlid said:


> SWEEEET! That HF is P.I.M.P... good pics..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Permit me to second that notion... that frog is a straight P.I.M.P for shizzle. I bet he has soo many bitches and hoes...


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

moeplz said:


> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> > SWEEEET! That HF is P.I.M.P... good pics..
> ...


I'm not sure what happened here^^^
but great looking frog!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Dammit you take some of the nicest pictures around.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Yorkie , Find a hobby :rasp:
> 
> Great Pics
> [snapback]902914[/snapback]​


Thanks guys for the comments









Mr Harley, i got to many hobbies, my main one being bikes








Here's my fave toy, 120cc minicrosser, triple valve head etc....its just that the weather is shite at the moment. Wont be posting many pics of my pets come the good weather


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

That thing is nasty looking, But amazing pictures.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

As always








flawless pics


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

That first picture is badass!
I like Big Al. Hes f*cking Awesome. Id like tog et a Pacman, but man, there like 30$ out here


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Here's a couple more pics of Big Al for you,
I named him after by buddy, who's 6ft 4 and 28 stone


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

great frog, I enjoyed your pics!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

sweet frog man!
where did u get him from and where do you keep him?

where abouts in yorkshire r u?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Yorkie , Find a hobby :rasp:
> ...


Thats a Kick-Ass Bike


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

spiderman2099uk said:


> sweet frog man!
> where did u get him from and where do you keep him?
> 
> where abouts in yorkshire r u?
> [snapback]903873[/snapback]​


I got him from wharf aquatics in Derbyshire, saw him and just had to bring him home :laugh: 
he lives in his own little tank on top of my oscar/pike setup











MR HARLEY said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


Thanks Mr Harley, me and my mates all used to have xr650 hondas and the like, but these little bikes are much more fun








Getting mine road registered and putting some slick scooter tires on it, supermoto style, it will be ace for racing around the local streets on








I've also got a BMW r1100GS enduro fitted with nitrous :nod: but the little bike is more entertaining


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

How many lbs is 28 stone??


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

psychofish21 said:


> How many lbs is 28 stone??
> [snapback]903923[/snapback]​


392 if my maths is correct, He's not fat with it either. He also rides a motorcycle, but looks more like he's sat on a suppository


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> psychofish21 said:
> 
> 
> > How many lbs is 28 stone??
> ...


You sure about that? I'm 6'5" and weigh 230. I'm about average weight. Someone who is 392 would look... well... obese.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gumby said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > psychofish21 said:
> ...


I'm not saying he isnt obese, just that he doesnt look it, he's built like a bear :laugh:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Gumby said:
> 
> 
> > yorkshire said:
> ...


Hes a Husky Fella Who I wouldnt wanna Piss off!

BTW, Its still like 2-4 Days After I seen the First Set of pics, And that Frog Still cracks me up!!!


----------

